#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  تحت قبة الشيخ الحصرى

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كان اليوم الجمعة 18 مايو 2007 هو ميعاد كلمتى الأسبوعية التى أسبوعيا بدون إنقطاع منذ فبراير 2006 بعد صلاة كل جمعة و موضوعها أضرار التدخين و العلاج بالماء لكل مرض...و جاءتنى دعوة من صديق الدراسة الجامعية لنتوجه سويا فى سيارتى للصلاة فى إحدى مساجد الله فى مدينة بنها بالقليوبية و لكن بسبب عدم إنتباهى فاتنى الدخول إلى الطريق الدائرى و ووجدت نفسى مضطرا للإستمرار فى السير على طريق المحور للتوجه غما لمدينة الشيخ زايد أو مدينة 6 أكتوبر و كان الأمر المقدر و المكتوب و توجهنا عند وصولونا إلى مسجد الشيخ الحصرى بميدان الشيخ الحصرى و هالنى جمال و بذخ قبة المسجد*

**
*بذخ لا داعى له*
**
*مسجد الشيخ الحصرى بميدان الشيخ الحصرى بمدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*وكما توقعت أفهمونى لألقى كلمتى التى تهم صحة الناس أنه لا بد من أخذ موافقة السيد اللواء فلان الفلانى فى دار الأيتام المجاورة! ...و من ثم توجهنا لمسجدين آخرين و لكنهم للأسف مساجد لا يمكن إعتبارها من مساجد الله ..أنها مساجد للأسف تابعة للأوقاف التابعة للحكومة المصرية و بالتالى هى للأسف ليست من مساجد الله بل هى مساجد الدولة و هناك فرق كبير بين هذه و بين تلك!*
*و جاءت كلمتنا الطيبة للناس الطيبة الذين صلوا فى مسجد الإسراء الملاصق للمعهد العالى للتكنلوجيا بمدينة 6 إكتوبر *

----------


## مواطن رغم أنفه

> وكما توقعت أفهمونى لألقى كلمتى التى تهم صحة الناس أنه لا بد من أخذ موافقة السيد اللواء فلان الفلانى فى دار الأيتام المجاورة! ...و من ثم توجهنا لمسجدين آخرين و لكنهم للأسف مساجد لا يمكن إعتبارها من مساجد الله ..أنها مساجد للأسف تابعة للأوقاف التابعة للحكومة المصرية و بالتالى هى للأسف ليست من مساجد الله بل هى مساجد الدولة و هناك فرق كبير بين هذه و بين تلك!



*الدكتور جمال اصبح مفتيا ويفتى بان هناك مساجد لله واخرى لاشياء اخرى*

----------


## سيد حسن

السيد المحترم / جمال الشربينى 
السلام عليكم
ها يا سيدى عاوز تقول ايه بقى مافهمتش حاجة خالص ، وبعدين انتا سيادتك حسب تصريحاتك باحث فى صدأ المعادن ايه اللى بعتك على الطب وعلاج التدخين بالمية والا بالزيت هو ده اكتشافك والا فكرة لاقيتها فى حتة وعملت بيها شغل ، خللى بالك بيمسكوا دلوقتى الناس اللى بتمتهن الطب من غير ترخيص وبعدين لو جدع تقوللى قسم ابقراط بتاع الاطباء وميثاق الشرف بتاعهم ، يعنى انا ممكن ابلغ عنك واريح المنتدى كله من سيادتك على طول ، بس انا واد جدع جدا وباحبك عشان انتا رغم مناوشاتك دى شكلك طيب .
السلام عليكم يا عم جمال يا بتاع المعادن يا مطلى .............    ذوق وادب وحنية .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الدكتور جمال اصبح مفتيا ويفتى بان هناك مساجد لله واخرى لاشياء اخرى*


*حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل,...*
*لست مفتيا و لن أكون مفتيا ...*
*و لكن هذه وجهة نظرى الشخصية نتيجة خبرتى مع المساجد المصرية و يمكن تقسيمهم إلى قسمين:*
*قسم يؤمه و يخطب فيه خطباء أزهريين موظفين حكوميين و لا يسمحون لى حسب الأوامر العليا أن أخاطب المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة و هذا القسم من المساجد لا يصح إطلاقا تسميته بمساجد الله إنما هى مساجد الدولة أو مساجد الأوقاف*
*المساجد الأهلية (و هى حقا مساجد الله و حسابى عند الله وحدهإن كنت أخطأت فى تقسيمى هذا) و الغير خائفة و التى تسمح لى بمخاطبة الناس بعد الصلاة طالما أنا أخاطبهم عن ضرر الدخان و التدخين و كيفية العلاج بالماء و أدعوك كما دعوت الكثيرين من أبناء منتدى مصر لحضور و الإستماع لكلمتى فى الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله لترى بأم عيناك تلهف الناس الطيبين على السماع و تخاطفهم للورقة التى أوزعها عليهم ...سأخبر ك بالمكان فى الخميس القادم بإذن الله*




> السيد المحترم / جمال الشربينى 
> السلام عليكم
> ها يا سيدى عاوز تقول ايه بقى مافهمتش حاجة خالص ، وبعدين انتا سيادتك حسب تصريحاتك باحث فى صدأ المعادن ايه اللى بعتك على الطب وعلاج التدخين بالمية والا بالزيت هو ده اكتشافك والا فكرة لاقيتها فى حتة وعملت بيها شغل ، خللى بالك بيمسكوا دلوقتى الناس اللى بتمتهن الطب من غير ترخيص وبعدين لو جدع تقوللى قسم ابقراط بتاع الاطباء وميثاق الشرف بتاعهم ، يعنى انا ممكن ابلغ عنك واريح المنتدى كله من سيادتك على طول ، بس انا واد جدع جدا وباحبك عشان انتا رغم مناوشاتك دى شكلك طيب .
> السلام عليكم يا عم جمال يا بتاع المعادن يا مطلى ............. ذوق وادب وحنية .


*تصور عملت معظم حياتى فى خدمة الحديد و صدأه حتى بلغت من العمر مايزيد عن الستين عاما و سبحان الله مغير الأحوال غيرت من نفسى فساعدنى الله على هذا التغيير و و جهت كل قدراتى ناحية أخرى بعيدا عن الحديد و بأسه و كانت هذه الناحية هى الدخان و عذابه الشديد و نجحت فى تأهيل تفسى لخدمة صحة الأنسان بدلا من خدمة الحديد فتعمقت فى علوم التغذية و علاقتها  بصحة الأنسان و ساعدنى على ذلك تمكنى من اللغة الإنجليزية و إطلاعى على العديد من المراجع العالمية و أنا الحاصل على الدكتوراه من الهند (بلاد كانت تركب الفيال) ...المهم بدأت تجربتى العملية فى الشارع المصرى و عندما حان الميعاد كنت اخاطب الناس فى مساجد الله أرض اللواء ثم أنتقلت لمساجد الله فى مدينة الصحافيين و المهندسين و ميت عقبة و روض الفرج و دوران شبرا و كوبرى عبود (مساجد الجمعية الشرعية) و منها للزاوية الحمراء و منها لقلهانه مركز أطسا بالفيوم و منها لبلبيس و منها لمسكن سكة حديد أو زعبل ثم البساتين ثم مصر الجديدة و منها لعين شمس و أوسيم و البراجيل و بولاق الدكرور و بدأت هذه الرحلة فى فبراير 2006 و مازالت مستمرة و كل هذا إبتغاء مرضاة ربى و حبا لأحباب الله مواطنى مصر الطيبين المغلوبين على أمرهم و العطشى للعلم و المتعلمين خروجا من خطب الجمعة التقليدية و التى تتناول الماضى و الماضى ثم الماضى و لكن لا شئ عن الحاضر و مشاكله أو المستقبل القادم و مشاكله...و يمكنكم الرجوع لمن هم صلوا معى فى صلاة مغرب ذلك اليوم الذى أجتمع فيه ابناء و بنات منتدى أبناء مصر فى نادى المعلمين المجاور للنادى الأهلى و لا أنسى ذلك اليوم الذى القيت فيه كلمتى فى نادى الصيد فى القاهرة بعد صلاة المغرب و يومها وقف واحد من الحضور و أبدى رأيه فى أن مثل كلمتى مكانها القاعة الإجتماعية و ليس المسجد و يا ليتك شاهدت إختفائه عن الأنظار عندما عارضه حضور المئات من المصلين و قالوا له سيبه يكمل كلمته....*
*فهل لك أن تدعونى أنت و المواطن رغم أنفه إلى أقرب مسجد لأحدكم حتى ألقى كلمتى الجمعة القادمة!....*
*الأعذار مرفوضة مقدما!*

----------


## مواطن رغم أنفه

> *حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل,...*
> 
> *لست مفتيا و لن أكون مفتيا ...*
> 
> *و لكن هذه وجهة نظرى الشخصية نتيجة خبرتى مع المساجد المصرية و يمكن تقسيمهم إلى قسمين:*
> 
> *قسم يؤمه و يخطب فيه خطباء أزهريين موظفين حكوميين و لا يسمحون لى حسب الأوامر العليا أن أخاطب المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة و هذا القسم من المساجد لا يصح إطلاقا تسميته بمساجد الله إنما هى مساجد الدولة أو مساجد الأوقاف*
> 
> *المساجد الأهلية 
> ...


أذن دكتورنا العزيز انت تكيل بمكيالين ربما من حكم عشرتك للسياسيين من الحزب الوطنى او الحزب الذى تزعم انشاءه 
فحين كان الخطأ خطأك ما كان منك الا ان قلت حسابى عند الله
وحينما كان الخطأ من غيرك اقمت عليه الحد

فقط هذه معلومة للتذكرة فقط من شخص نعته بالمكتئب والفاشل 
نحن فاشلون فى نظر قليلى الحيلة بالرد او الاقناع ولسنا اصحاب صوت عالى  لاننا نملك حجتنا على كل ما نقوله وما تسطره ايدينا
ونحن مرضى فى عقول من لم يستطيعوا ان ينالوا منا او من افكارنا

----------


## miss_muslimah

*السلام عليكم
ايه يا جماعة ده 
انا مش شايفة استاذ جمال قال حاجة تستاهل الهجوم ده بعدين هو في سن والدنا ميصحش كده
من اتهمه بالافتاء ظلمه فهو لم يفتي
وبالنسبة لالقاءه خطب في المساجد فهذه حرية شخصية  ويجب ان تكون حكرا على اصحاب العلم حتى لا ندع فرصة لانصاف المتعلمين ان يبثوا افكار خاطئة او متطرفة للناس ضعاف الايمان واحسبه على علم ان شاء الله خاصة اذا كانت خطبه تناقش حياتنا اليومية وبعيدة عن الفتاوى

اوجه حيثي للاستاذ جمال شخصيا واقول
لقد زرت مدينة 7 اكتوبر كثيرا وصليت مرارا في مسجد الحصري
وهو فعلا رائع وبديع وتنتابك راحة نفسية غريبة عند دخوله
واوصيك سيدي بحضور صلوات التراويح في رمضان به فوالله انها عجيبة وخيالية ويكفي فقط ان تستمتع بصوت الشيخ شعبان وهو يصلي بالناس
وكله كوم وصلاة التراويح في ليلة 27 لختم القران كوم تاني خالص
والله اشعر اني في الكعبة
اكرمنا الله جميعا بزيارتها قريبا
وشكرا على الصور وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *والله اشعر اني في الكعبة*
> *اكرمنا الله جميعا بزيارتها قريبا*
> *وشكرا على الصور وبارك الله فيك*


* أختاه الآنسة المسلمة*
*شكرا على تفهمك الرائع لموقفى و رأى الشخصى لحالة المساجد المصرية و تقسيمى لها إلى فئتين*
*المهم لن أكذب عليك و أقول لك أننى سأصلى التروايح فى مسجد الشيخ الحصرى للأسباب التالية:*
*تقولين " و الله أشعر أنى فى الكعبة" و سؤالى لك هل سبق لك أن زرتى الكعبة؟*
*هنا ممكن الخطورة "و الله أشعر أنى فى الكعبة" شعور الأنسان فى رحاب الكعبة لا يماثله أى شعور آخر و أسألينى أنا  الذى زرت الكعبة مرات لا أذكر عددها طوال عملى فى السعودية 15 عاما...*
*و الخطورة تكمن من أننا كبشر أن نحاول أن نجعل من مساجد الله مكان له رهبة الكعبة نحج إليها و نملأها بالزخارف الباهظة التكاليف و الأرتفاعات الشاهقة لقباب هذه المساجد بلا داعى ...مساجد الله يجب أن تكون بسيطة فى معمارها ...خبرتى فى الحياة تشتمل على تواجدى فى إيطاليا لمدة 6 أشهر متواصلة زرت فيها دولة الفاتيكان و هى بمثابة قبلة المسيحيين الكاثوليك (أن صح القول) حيث بابا الكاثوليك و زرت كنائسها و زرت كل مدن إيطاليا على حساب الحكومة الإيطالية حيث كنت عضو بعثة تبادل ثقافى....البذخ و الترف الموجود فى قباب الكنائس هناك هو نفس البذخ و الترف الموجود فى قباب مساجد كمساجد الشيخ الحصرى....*
*الأسلام بسيط و سهل على من يفهمه روحا و عقلا و الله يأمرنا : أفلا تعقلون و أفلا تتفكرون....و للأسف أغلبية و عامة المسلمين يفكرون بقلوبهم متناسين أن التفكير بالعقول و ليس بالقلوب...القلب مضغة ..القلب مضخة لا تفكر و الذى يفكر و يدير هو المخ حيث العقل يكمن و يسكن!* 

 
**
ميدان الفاتيكان حيث يحج ملايين المسيحيين الكاثوليك

**
*الرسومات على قباب كنائس الفاتيكان*
**
*ترف الزخرفة على قباب مساجد مثل مسجد الحصرى*

----------


## مواطن رغم أنفه

> *السلام عليكم
> ايه يا جماعة ده 
> انا مش شايفة استاذ جمال قال حاجة تستاهل الهجوم ده بعدين هو في سن والدنا ميصحش كده
> من اتهمه بالافتاء ظلمه فهو لم يفتي
> وبالنسبة لالقاءه خطب في المساجد فهذه حرية شخصية  ويجب ان تكون حكرا على اصحاب العلم حتى لا ندع فرصة لانصاف المتعلمين ان يبثوا افكار خاطئة او متطرفة للناس ضعاف الايمان واحسبه على علم ان شاء الله خاصة اذا كانت خطبه تناقش حياتنا اليومية وبعيدة عن الفتاوى
> *


ليس هجوما على شخص الدكتور جمال ولكنه فقط اعادة توجيه 
ففى بعض الاحيان نتناسى العقل والحكمة ونتصيد الاخطاء لاخرين وللاسف عادة ما تكون هذه الطريقة فى عكس اتجاه الريح او لعمل شو معين واتخاذ مواقف من لا مواقف 
او يأتى شخصا ما لغرض ما فى نفسه لا نعلمه ثم يحاول ابعاد انظارنا عن هدف قد نتفق عليه جميعا وللاسف ينخدع منا اصحاب القلوب الطيبة وبدلا من ان تسير المركب فى اتجاه الشاطىء نجدها عادت ادراجها وسط الامواج 
يارب تكون فهمتنى يادكتور

----------


## سيد حسن

*الفاضلة / الآنسة المسلمة*

*السلام عليكم*

*يبدو لي يا سيدتي الكريمة انك لم تتعرفي على الدكتور / جمال الشربينى جيدا حتى ألان وأنا التمس لك العذر حتى تكتسبين خبرة ومعرفة متعمقة لسيادته من خلال مساجلاتك معه ان سمحت الظروف لك بذلك ولنبدأ برده الحالي على مقالتك بهذا الموضوع ، ويبدو لي أيضا انك ذهبت الى مدينة 6 أكتوبر متأخرة بيوم حيث وجدتيها 7 أكتوبر كما ذكرت  .*

*واما الدكتور الفاضل / جمال ، يا سيدي رجاء راجع الصور التى تنشرها أحيانا بصفحات المنتدى فهناك بعض الصور التى لا يصح ان تنشر اتساقا واتفاقا مع تقاليدنا الاسلامية سيما وانك " خطيب مساجد معروف " ها ( صورة بريجيت باردو وقبلها صورا شبه عارية منقولة من صحف والان صور عارية على جدران إحدى كنائس الفاتيكان ، وليت السيد / عاطف هلال يحافظ على توازن السفينة فكما ينتقد بعض الانفعالات الدينية وجب عليه انتقاد بعض الانفعالات الشهوانية لبنى قومه .*

*شكرا للجميع والسلام عليكم*

----------


## miss_muslimah

السلام عليكم اخوتي جميعا
اولا الاستاذ جمال
انا زرت الكعبة اكتر من مرة والحمد لله ولا استطيع طبعا ان اقارن اي مكان ب الكعبة المشرفة ولكن هذا ايحاء واحساس جميل ينتابك بدخول هذا المكان البديع
لا اتفق معك انه يجب ان تكون بيوت الله بسيطة نعم البساطة في حد ذاتها جمال ولكن مش شرط والله اذا كان في الامكان بناء بيت من بيوت الله بشكل انيق وفخم فما المانع ونروح بعيد ليه حضرتك شوف الكعبة نفسها والمسجد الحرام كله من اول باب بديع ومزخرف ورائع ومصروف عليه المليارات
والمقارنة بين مسجد الحصري والفاتيكان مقارنة مش في محلها بل ظالمة
واكاد اجزم ان من تفوته صلاة التراويح وختم القران فيه فقد فاته نص عمره عن تجربة

اما السيدان مواطن رغم انفه والسيد سيد حسن فأقول

انا فعلا لا اعرف الاستاذ جمال ولكن الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية والاحترام واجب في كل الحالات  ولله الحمد انا لا الو جهدا في التعبير عن رأييمهما كان ضد قناعات البعض 
الحمد لله ربنا مديني عقل ولسان استخدمهما وقت اللزوم وبما يرضي الله
اما 7 اكتوبر فهي غلطة مطبعية وحياتك يا استاذ سيد ده انا دائمة الذهاب هناك لاننا نمتلك ارض قيد البناء والحمد لله فكيف لا اعرف مدينتي

وانا اتفق معك في ملاحظتك على الصور
وشكرا للجميع

----------


## LORDKAZA

دكتور جمال انه بيت من بيوت الله فلماذا لا يكون جميلا اذا تمكنا من ذلك ان دور العبادة هي الواجهة التي ينظر الينا الغرب من خلالها وعلى رأي الاخت مسلمه ليس هناك مقارنه بينه وبين الفاتيكان .
المساجد عامة هي بيوت الله سواء ادارتها الحكومة ام لا لاننا نقصدها لنقف بين يديه عز وجل لنصلي  بين يدي الله سبحانه ولم ندخل تلك المساجد لانها حكوميه انها بيوت الله لان تجمعنا فيها الصلاة فيجب استاذي العزيز الا تفرق بينهما وهذه وجهة نظري .
لي ملحوظه صغيره مداخلات الاستاذ سيد حسن لا تمت للموضوع باي صله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال انه بيت من بيوت الله فلماذا لا يكون جميلا اذا تمكنا من ذلك ان دور العبادة هي الواجهة التي ينظر الينا الغرب من خلالها وعلى رأي الاخت مسلمه ليس هناك مقارنه بينه وبين الفاتيكان .
> المساجد عامة هي بيوت الله سواء ادارتها الحكومة ام لا لاننا نقصدها لنقف بين يديه عز وجل لنصلي بين يدي الله سبحانه ولم ندخل تلك المساجد لانها حكوميه انها بيوت الله لان تجمعنا فيها الصلاة فيجب استاذي العزيز الا تفرق بينهما وهذه وجهة نظري .
> لي ملحوظه صغيره مداخلات الاستاذ سيد حسن لا تمت للموضوع باي صله


*أخى الفاضل هانى مختار*
*كلام جميل مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه....*
*و لكنه مجرد رأى مخالف لرأيى المعتمد على المواجهة و الممارسة و الخبرة المتجددة أسبوعيا ....*

*و الجمال شئ مختلف تماما عن البذخ و الترف و الأموال الطائلة المصروفة بلا داعى....*
*الجمال جمال الروح مش جمال الوجه!*

*أستغفر ريك "غرب" إيه اللى أنت جاى تقول عليه ...*
*أنرضى "الغرب" إبتغاء مرضاته...*
*أم نرضى "الرب" إبتغاء مرضاته...*
*أيهما أفضل فى نظرك؟!*
*قبل أن تجاوب أرجوك إخلع نظارتك السوداء!*



*هناك هناك فرق كبير بين مساجد الله و مساجد الأوقاف (مساجد الدولة) التى نهبت و ما زالت تنهب أموال الأوقاف الأهلية و هذا موضوع جديد للمناقشة سأوافيكم بتفاصيله بعد صلاة الجمعة....*


*و هناك مثل بيقول " اللى إيده فى النار مش زى إيده فى الميه"*

*أرجوك رجاءا حارا أبنى و أخى هانى بلاش شعاركم المخيف إياه (أوعى تقوللى حرية شخصية!)...قلبى بينقبض عند رؤيته...*

*يارب يا قادر على كل شئ فى يوم جمعة مثل جمعتنا ديت أرجع من صلاتى فى أحد مساجد الفيوم ألاقى أخويا و أبنى هانى مختار يستجيب لطلبى البسيط هذا!*

----------


## miss_muslimah

يعني حضرتك تقصد ان مسجد الحصري من مساجد الدولة الا نهبت وبتنهب  اموال الاوقاف الاهلية يا استاذ جمال؟؟؟!!!!

انا مش فاهمة قصدك

الحصري اعتمد بناءه على التبرعات من اهل الخير وانا عارفة ده كويس

اصلا الحكومة لا بتحب ادارة الحصري ولا شباب الحصري وخنقينهم ومحاصرينهم ومقيدين حركتهم في تحفيظ القران والاعمال الخيرية الا على نطاق واسع الا معروف بيها الحصري سواء في العجوزة او في 6 اكتوبر

ارجو ايضاح وجهة نظرك

----------


## LORDKAZA

انا لا اقصد ان ارضي الغرب بل اقصد ان يجب ان نريهم دائما صورة مشرقه وجميله للاسلام وتلك الاشياء التي تعتبر بسيطه هي اساسية لجذب اي شخص كي يتعرف على دينك وان ينجذب اليه .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يعني حضرتك تقصد ان مسجد الحصري من مساجد الدولة الا نهبت وبتنهب اموال الاوقاف الاهلية يا استاذ جمال؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> انا مش فاهمة قصدك
> 
> الحصري اعتمد بناءه على التبرعات من اهل الخير وانا عارفة ده كويس
> 
> اصلا الحكومة لا بتحب ادارة الحصري ولا شباب الحصري وخنقينهم ومحاصرينهم ومقيدين حركتهم في تحفيظ القران والاعمال الخيرية الا على نطاق واسع الا معروف بيها الحصري سواء في العجوزة او في 6 اكتوبر
> 
> ارجو ايضاح وجهة نظرك


*لا يا أبنتى الشابة الإسلامية أنا لا أقصد مسجد الشيخ الحصرى بالذات (فهو مثل الكثير من مؤسساتنا و نقابتنا المحاصرة و المقيد الحركة من طرف حكومتنا الرشيدة جدا!) و صلته بوزارة الأوقاف و التى وكلة أموال الأوقاف الأهلية و لا تريد أن تردها إلى أصحابها الأصليين و ورثتهم! (موضوع منفصل ستجئ تفاصيله لاحقا!)....مسجد الشيخ الحصرى ليسا وقفا أهليا و لكنه غصب عنه أكيد وضع تحت إشراف الأوقاف ....*
*و اليوم كان موعدى الجمعة و إلقائى لكلمتى الأسبوعية و كنت أخطط للذهاب لمدينة الفيوم لذلك و لكن لظروف خاصة جدا توجهت للصلاة فى مسجد الرحمة بحى الورود فى أول مدينة الشيخ زايد بالقرب من هايبر وان و أخذت الأذن من خطيب و إمام المسجد (أحد مساجد الأوقاف) و لكن بعد إنتهاء أخذ الإمام و الخطيب الميكروفون و أخذ يتحدث فى أمور تافهة ممكن تأجيلها حتى يتيح لى الوقت لإلقاء كلمتى و أثناء حديثه أخذ الناس فى الخروج جماعات و مازال ماسكا الميكروفون (ميكروفون فوبيا) و عندما بدأت فى إلقاء كلمتى كان أقل من ربع المصلين ما زال داخل المسجد و ألقيت كلمتى ثم جائنى مؤذن المسجد يستعجلنى لأن الشرطة أمام المسجد (مجرد أمين شرطة) و هم يريدون إغلاق المسجد حسب أوامر الشرطة!.....
*

*[IMG]



* 
*الهايبر وان عند مدخل مدينة الشيخ زايد*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا لا اقصد ان ارضي الغرب بل اقصد ان يجب ان نريهم دائما صورة مشرقه وجميله للاسلام وتلك الاشياء التي تعتبر بسيطه هي اساسية لجذب اي شخص كي يتعرف على دينك وان ينجذب اليه .


*شكرا يا ربى لقد إستجبت لدعوتى قبل  صلاة الجمعة و هاهو صديقى و أخى و أبنى هانى مختار يرفع الإنقباض عنى قلبى المنهك....*
*الله أمرنا بأن بالتالى:*

* يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُواْ زِينَتَكُمْ عِندَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ وَلاَ تُسْرِفُواْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (الأعراف/31)*

*و يفهم من هذا زينتنا نحن و ليس بهرجة و الغلو فى ترف المساجد و التى بعضها من سذاجة بعض العرب المسلمين  فى السعودية لجأوا إلى أكبر دور التصميم الهندسى فى سويسرا و الصليب يتوسط علمها فجعلوا عمدا من نوافذ مساجد النوافذ فى المساجد الشهيرة و أشهرها يقع فى نهاية كورنيش جدة جعلوا نور النهار يدخل المسجد عبر نوافذ زجاجية ملونة و كل نافذة يتوسطها الصليب!*

 
* جمال المساجد لا يهم قدر جمال معاملاتنا لبعض نحن المسلمين و من ثم جمال معاملاتنا الند للند مع الغرب و لكن ليس المعاملة التى ننظر بها للغرب و نحن مهبولين بتقدمهم التكنولوجى الهائل إبتداءا من تدريب كرة القدم (مانويل جوزيه) و صولا إلى تغلغل الخبراء الغربيين فى كل مجالات حياتنا....هناك مدير فندق ألمانى الجنسية لفندق مشهور جدا يقع فى الزمالك على النيل أهان و يهين المصريين العاملين تحت أمرته قائلا أن كلبه يفهم أحسن منهم و ما زال يعمل فى مصر و أمن الدولة و كأنه غير موجود على أرض المحروسة و يقال أنه واصل جدا و أنه كان يهادى أحد رؤساء الوزارة السابقين بالأغذية و المشروبات و كله على خساب صاخب المخل!*

----------

